# This is why I'm not comfortable adding gbatemp to the whitelist



## Thesolcity (Sep 2, 2012)

I kid you not, this has happened a ton in maybe the past 20 minutes. Can anything be done?



Spoiler












EDIT: I accidentally'd some letters. Could a mod fix that please?


----------



## Alex221 (Sep 2, 2012)

the same thing is happening to me with my mcafee antivirus


----------



## Gahars (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm just getting ads for colleges and cars right now, so I can't complain.


----------



## Daku93 (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, on my iPad I get redirected to Porn Sites once a day when visitting GBAtemp since the ads came back. That's pretty annoying, because they arent even popups, but they replace the site completely.

Too bad there is no adblock for the iPad.


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 5, 2012)

Daku93 said:


> Well, on my iPad I get redirected to Porn Sites once a day when visitting GBAtemp since the ads came back. That's pretty annoying, because they arent even popups, but they replace the site completely.
> 
> Too bad there is no adblock for the iPad.


There is on Cydia.
AdBlock...


----------



## Costello (Sep 5, 2012)

Daku93 said:


> Well, on my iPad I get redirected to Porn Sites once a day when visitting GBAtemp since the ads came back. That's pretty annoying, because they arent even popups, but they replace the site completely.
> 
> Too bad there is no adblock for the iPad.


next time please tell me the URL of the porn site you get redirected to.
this isn't a joke, I need the name of the advertising site so that I can tell our ad company to stop using it.
but I'm not even sure that it will work...


----------



## Daku93 (Sep 5, 2012)

Okay. I'll do that.

Im using Safari on an iPad running iOS 6 beta 4 if that matters.


----------



## LastMartini (Sep 6, 2012)

You need to PM him the address and not post it on the forums.


----------



## Daku93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes, that would have been the right action. 
Wasn't really thinking when posting this, because I just woke up then, saw that I got redirected and wanted to post this as fast as possible, before I forget again.

So Costello or who else needs to know got the URL now, right? I don't have it in my clipboard anymore. 

Next time ist happens I'll write a pm


----------



## Fluto (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah, I've been getting NSFW popups aswell.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 6, 2012)

Daku93 said:


> Yes, that would have been the right action.
> Wasn't really thinking when posting this, because I just woke up then, saw that I got redirected and wanted to post this as fast as possible, before I forget again.
> 
> So Costello or who else needs to know got the URL now, right? I don't have it in my clipboard anymore.
> ...



No harm done, don't worry about it.
We can still access the post, so you shouldn't have to PM it to anybody. 
Thank you for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 7, 2012)

Uhh whats this?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 7, 2012)

It's your browser being overprotective and cutting you off from GBAtemp because of the ads used on it.

Opposed to just, you know, cutting off the known-bad ads.  I'm sure there's a technical security reason for it though.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh. Ok. cool.


----------



## Vampire Lied (Sep 7, 2012)

I never get the ads on my mobile. Although mine is very old. One of the forst android phones. I get a warning from my phone's browser: There's something wrong with the security of this site blah blah...~clicks ignore~ It doesn't even block the site, the site is already up when the little warning window comes up so it's not any bother, just clicking a button. Maybe it's a good thing that my internet access is spotty. lol


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 7, 2012)

I like getting porn ads in class


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 7, 2012)

I keep getting a popup from my adblocker that says it is blocking a dangerous level ad from popping up pretty much every time i refresh the page. Should i pm the ad site to a mod?


----------



## Costello (Sep 10, 2012)

you can PM the site to me, yes.

I have emailed the advertising platform (matomy media) to tell them that if they don't stop that kind of ads right now I will stop working with them and go for another platform. This is getting beyond ridiculous!


----------



## Shiro09 (Sep 10, 2012)

Daku93 said:


> Well, on my iPad I get redirected to Porn Sites once a day when visitting GBAtemp since the ads came back. That's pretty annoying, because they arent even popups, but they replace the site completely.
> 
> Too bad there is no adblock for the iPad.


OMG this happens to me too, it's so annoying.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah, the innapropriate ads make it hard for me to use the temp at work or school  I already said I'd be happy to donate plenty of money, so if you do a donation drive lemme know


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 2, 2012)

I kid you not, this has happened a ton in maybe the past 20 minutes. Can anything be done?



Spoiler












EDIT: I accidentally'd some letters. Could a mod fix that please?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 10, 2012)

Can't you just get ad's from other sites? I mean like, make a deal (this is for an example) for like IGN or GameTrailers to advertise their site on this site? Instead of getting completely random ads?


----------



## tatripp (Sep 10, 2012)

Hmmmm. I haven't ever seen any ads or popups on this site ever. I don't even have a popup blocker installed.


----------



## Costello (Sep 10, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Can't you just get ad's from other sites? I mean like, make a deal (this is for an example) for like IGN or GameTrailers to advertise their site on this site? Instead of getting completely random ads?


don't you wish it were that easy 
finding a proper ad platform can be quite tricky.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 10, 2012)

I haven't gotten any NSFW ads, but the last Ad platform had annoying autoplay audio ads. Luckily this one seems to be better about that.


----------



## Costello (Sep 11, 2012)

apparently they have taken care of the problem.
please report if you get any more of these, and PM me the links that you get redirected to or w/e you get.
I need to communicate the addresses to them otherwise they cant do anything, I'm afraid...


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 11, 2012)

I recently received an adult dating website link, ill pm that as well. I was going to send the other link, but advertising from that website has already ended.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 11, 2012)

I have also been seeing ads that link directly to ad/mal/spyware. Any way to get those taken care of as well. I'm not sure how to get links to those, since they are flash based, and it's a direct DL.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 11, 2012)

its time like this im happy i use adblocker


----------



## air2004 (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow , I have never gotten a redirect from here , nor have I gotten any pop unders. You all sure , its not something on your end ? I use IE9 with avast at home , and stock browser from my photon on the phone


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 11, 2012)

I haven't gotten any single ad, and i never had adblock.


----------



## Daku93 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, it seems to be fine now.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ace Overclocked said:


> I haven't gotten any single ad, and i never had adblock.









now you have HAHAHAHA


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 12, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> addblocker = no money to run the server = no gbatemp


(Refer to your previous notification from the other thread.)


----------

